# Galaxy MIC



## Nick (Oct 28, 2009)

I'm just getting started with the Galaxy mic after having used the RS meter until now. The RS mic accepted an RCA plug directly, while the Galaxy accepts a 1/8" plug. With the RS meter, I was using a cable that had L/R RCAs on one side and terminated with a 1/8 plug on the other that fits into the soundcard. 

I have a single cable that terminates on both sides with the 1/8 plug - when I measure, it registers on the left channel instead of the right channel. Do I simply need an adapter at the end of the RCA for the Galaxy output? I imagine I am making a simple mistake, so hope someone can tell me what I need to connect the Galaxy to the soundcard properly. I am not using the loopback feature.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

If this is the splitter you’re using... 









...you’ll need a converter to get back to 3.5 mm for the galaxy meter. The 3.5 mm plug must be *TS/mono*, not TRS/stereo like the picture.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Nick (Oct 28, 2009)

Hi Wayne, and thanks for the reply. I am using a cord like the one in your photo. I have a single cord that is terminated on both sides with a 3.5mm plug. I think it came with the TB sound card. When I use this cord with the Galaxy meter and run a sound check, it registers on the left channel instead of the right. It did not do that with the RS meter. Any idea how I might rectify this?
Nick


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

> I have a single cord that is terminated on both sides with a 3.5mm plug.


Stereo or mono plugs?

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Nick (Oct 28, 2009)

Wayne, looking at the photo - there are two black rings on the 3.5mm connector - is this indicative of a TRS stereo connector? Is a connector with one black ring a TS mono connector?

I didn't see anything on this in the set-up guide, if there is something please direct me to the page and thanks again.
Nick


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Yup, two black rings = TRS = stereo. Can’t use it because the Galaxy jack is mono.


Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> ...you’ll need a converter to get back to 3.5 mm for the galaxy meter. *The 3.5 mm plug must be TS/mono, not TRS/stereo like the picture.*





> I didn't see anything on this in the set-up guide, if there is something please direct me to the page and thanks again.


Here you go. The only difference is that the Galaxy uses a different plug.

REW Cabling and Connection Basics

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

> When I use this cord with the Galaxy meter and run a sound check, it registers on the left channel instead of the right.


 If push comes to shove it’s fine to use the left channel. There's a selection on REW's sound card page for that.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Nick (Oct 28, 2009)

Wayne, I picked up a TS cord and tried a measurement with it. I'm getting no right or left input reading in the software. When I put the RS meter back in with the RCA, I get a reading on the right input in the software. Any idea what I could be doing wrong?

By the way, when I put both meters on, the RS reads out 68 dbs while the Galaxy reads out 72.5 dbs. The Galaxy was calibrated by Herb. I am using the generic calibration file downloaded from HTS.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

> Wayne, I picked up a TS cord and tried a measurement with it.


I’m afraid you’ve lost me, Nick.  What do you have the TS cord connected to? The Galaxy on one side – okay, that much I get. But you said the 3.5 mm splitter plugged into your sound card had RCA jacks on the ends. Did you get an adapter to change the RCA to 3.5 mm? Or are you trying to plug your 3.5 mm TS cord between the meter and soundcard? The sound card end requires a 3.5 mm TRS/stereo splitter, like I pictured in my first post. The meter requires TS/mono.




> I'm getting no right or left input reading in the software. When I put the RS meter back in with the RCA, I get a reading on the right input in the software. Any idea what I could be doing wrong?


You said you were using the RadioShack meter previously. I assume it worked fine that way, since you didn’t indicate otherwise? This is just a matter of unplugging the RS meter from the splitter and plugging in the Galaxy meter (using the appropriate RCA to 3.5mm conversion). Or am I missing something?


Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Nick (Oct 28, 2009)

No, it is me who is missing something(s)! I did put the TS directly from the Galaxy to the soundcard. So, now I need a connecter that connects the TS cord to the RCA jack. 

Thanks...


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Glad you figured it out, Nick. :T Hope you don’t have much of a problem finding an adapter. They seem to be hard to find on the Internet. I did find this, that you could use with your 3.5 mm TS-to- 3.5 mm TS cable. Maybe you can find something like it locally.

http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?Partnumber=090-291

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Nick (Oct 28, 2009)

Thanks again, Wayne. Found a connector at RS that did the trick.


----------

